#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  BS EN collection

## popov_al

Hello!



from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can download magnet-URL with collection BS EN (number from 10002 to 15000)See More: BS EN collection

----------


## gilyoshi

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## DhatchanaAK

Can you please please directly share the magnetic link I couldn't find the link thanks for your kindness

----------


## racp12

Mr. popov_al,
I could not find any mention to BS EN in Cyrillic characters

----------


## racp12

Mr. popov_al,
I could not find any mention to BS EN in Cyrillic characters

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

view on site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - word "t o r r e n t s" (without space...)

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

magnet-URL with collection BS EN (number from 10001 to 15000) upgraded!

----------


## TAGRART

thank you very much

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

magnet-URL with collection BS EN (number from 10001 to 15000) update & upgrade 1.08.2018

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vihuvipe

could you please put the direct link of the magnet so that it can be downloaded directly.

please

----------


## popov_al

> could you please put the direct link of the magnet so that it can be downloaded directly.
> 
> please



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vihuvipe

Thanks for answering. But I was referring to the direct link of the magnet, so that with a ******* I can download it directly and obtain the required files.

Best regards.

----------


## popov_al

> Thanks for answering. But I was referring to the direct link of the magnet, so that with a ******* I can download it directly and obtain the required files.
> 
> Best regards.



copy need string (with need magnet) to URL your browser and type "enter"

browser call your "t o r r e n t -client" and all download...See More: BS EN collection

----------


## vihuvipe

Thank you so much. I followed your instructions and it worked.

Thank you.

----------


## jq15

Hi,

In that site I could not find BS EN 12952... Does anyone have these standards?

----------


## popov_al

> Hi,
> 
> In that site I could not find BS EN 12952... Does anyone have these standards?



BS EN 12952 - have in t o r r e n t (BS EN 10001 - 15000)

this t o r r e n t (magnet-URL) upgrade 23.08.2018

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## larawks

Hi Popov,

Do you have ANSI/MH standards?

----------


## popov_al

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgrade free t o r r e n t with BS EN 10001 - 15000

----------


## ezzat

Dear popov_al
how we can upgrade ******* in this web

----------


## ezzat

Dear popov_al
 how we can upgrade ******* in this web

----------


## popov_al

> Dear popov_al
>  how we can upgrade ******* in this web



open **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"enter" need magnet-URL and Your browser call your t o r r e n t-client  (DHT need enable)
and run download

----------


## popov_al

> Hi Popov,
> 
> Do you have ANSI/MH standards?



sorry, no have

----------


## ezzat

sorry, I can't

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgraded magnet-URL with BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new upgrade magnet-URL with BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: BS EN collection

----------


## Kiddybird

Dear guys
Does anyone have BS EN 752 for Drainage & Sewer Systems outside of building?

Many thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

upgrade magnet-URL with BS EN 10001 - 15000 on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## upul

Hello,
Thanks for sharing
Do you have NFPA (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) and AWS (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) collection. If yes please kindly share
Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000* upgrade on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## blackcat2

Dear popov_al,

Can you share new upgrade magnet-URL for AWS series?

Thanks,

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## fromCN

This is really awesome， genius！！！！

----------


## fromCN

this is faked link ,low download speed, very low, if you  send email to the poster, he will give you the price list.That is the real purpose.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*See More: BS EN collection

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## ereid

You can find the parts 2, 5 and 8 of EN 13480 below:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I am still searching for the parts 3, 4, 6 and 7. If you have them please share the download link (via dropbox, wetransfer, google or microsoft drive)

Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## -batab-

Is it me or the magnet is not working? No download starts. It's stuck downloading metadata.

Or is it because it was a 72 hours link and it's not working anymore now?

EDIT: after 10-20 minutes it started! No issues anymore.

----------


## onur

I need latest edition of BS EN 15004-7: Fixed firefighting systems. Gas extinguishing systems. Physical properties and system design of gas extinguishing systems for IG-01 extinguishant. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*See More: BS EN collection

----------


## RikyFlip

Can someone get me EN 81-20 2020?

Thank U Very much. Appreciate!

----------


## lcmpX86

Thank you very much!!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000*

----------

